# I hate you



## GrammarQueen

Hi!  Can someone please tell me how to say "I hate you" in Tagalog?  I do not know the language at all, so I unfortunately can't try to translate myself.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

My try:

*Ayoko na sa iyo / sa'yo* (literally means I don't like you anymore)

Mys


----------



## AskLang

GrammarQueen said:


> Hi! Can someone please tell me how to say "I hate you" in Tagalog? I do not know the language at all, so I unfortunately can't try to translate myself.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
*Galit ako sa 'yo.* * *


----------



## rockjon

This is my attempt. *Suklam na suklam ako sa 'yo*. Suklam isn't normally used. I think it does mean hate, loathe, or despise but I have only heard someone use it in a Tagalog soap opera TV show. I think most people just use the ayaw or galit since it isn't as strong as using the words suklam or muhi.


----------



## Rhime

_"Kinasusuklaman kita"_ or _"Kinamumuhian kita"_ would be good, but bear in mind that Filipino words like this are rather deep/archaic Tagalog. Hate is a really strong negative emotion, and Filipinos prefer to avoid negative emotions, so it is not expressed in everyday life, unlike in other cultures. We prefer the less strong _"Galit ako sa 'yo"_, which is more anger than hate.


----------



## demerith

"Kinasusuklaman kita" is classic, though it's the kind of thing very much reserved not only for the expression of deep hate, but also in contexts that are extremely charged, like in the middle of a huge argument. Of course you can use it ironically too, just like you can use "I hate you" in English.

"Galit ako sa iyo," literally "I am angry with you," is much more common, and is actually still pretty strong, imo.

In a lot of cases I would say "Nagtatampo ako sa iyo," which means something along the lines of, "You've saddened me and I am moping," even if I really want to say that I'm angry with the person.


----------

